# A Cheap Buy



## matnrach (Oct 3, 2011)

Another punt on Flebay (a tenner) was worth it

Picture on listing was described as none working










In fact one worked straight away followed by two others after a bit of a clean up

The main one I was after looked like this after a quick clean up on the case and some internal work got it working and keeping good time.

Case says Rosetta. If anybody has any more info that would be great

Not the original winder but I should be able to source one










Nice movement and case


----------



## matnrach (Oct 3, 2011)

A better photo


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm trying not to be jealous. *quivers*


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a peach ! Well done


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done, lovely watches, great work, I love to see these watched rescued from oblivion


----------



## matnrach (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks.

Very pleased with it

Worth a bit of a search and you never know


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

A huge bargain that for a tenner. Enjoy fixing them up.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

A liitle bit of history there. Well done :yes:


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cool find...... :thumbup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

absolute bargain mate, well jealous!


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

thats what i call a brilliant spot & rescue. well done that man !


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome result, Well done, now I'm very Jealous..... !! :thumbup:


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

A great buy. Congrats.


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

well done sometimes you get lucky on ebay sometimes you dont, i keep getting outbid within the last 7 seconds....


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good result, full marks Mat. I love the on bottom left, what's its diameter?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice one, and great to see some eBay love for a change.

People knock eBay, but it's been very good to me over the years.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW!

What an amazing find for the price, just for that one alone. What you appear to have there is a WW1 era officer's "trench" watch. I suspect from the colour that the case may be nickel, but if you can tell us what is says inside the case back, as well as providing a close up of the movement, that may help. It could be tarnished silver.

It looks like the original radium lume on the "railroad" numerals and "cathedral" or properly called "poire-squelette" hands. Some people worry about the radium; it's not really dangerous if it's in good condition like yours is, provided you don't inhale it and there are no small children around. You can always get it "de-lumed".

If you want to get an authentic strap, google "vintage watch straps" - David is very helpful and reliable. Here are a couple of photos of my 1917 silver Marvin on one of David's straps:



















Sorry, those were on the strap it came with - very nice, but this is David's strap...










Congratulations - enjoy your good fortune! :buba:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is an authentic strap. In the 1970s it was copied from an original pattern at the now closed Clarks shoe factory in Weston Super Mare .


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Great find Matnrach, the bay can be a bargain galore sometimes.

I've had a few bargains myself on there but nothing as good as the deal you got. Thumbs up


----------



## Alex.m (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow !

You did very well. Loadsa fun for ages now !!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

erm??? .... is this thread actually current? wondering about that 13 month gap between posts!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There does seem to be a lot of old threads being resurrected recently


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Ha ha, only just noticed the gap myself lol... Still, looks like he got a bargain eh.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep, hands up - I never looked at the original date. Interesting thread though! :buba:


----------



## iMac (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice find, I wish I had the eye for spotting items like this, think it will be a few years yet!


----------

